# Auto tilt mirror on reverse, & auto high beams (SEL P / Execline)



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

My reverse auto tilt mirror not working for some reason, even though it's set as on. Anyone tried this?
Also, I can't find the auto high beams feature, and I can't get it to work driving through darkest areas with no street lights.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What did the OM tell you about these features?


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey cplus. The auto rear tilt function only works if you have the mirror adjust knob pointed to the right and the auto highbeam feature has to be activated by using obdeleven or vcds.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

cplus71 said:


> My reverse auto tilt mirror not working for some reason, even though it's set as on. Anyone tried this?
> Also, I can't find the auto high beams feature, and I can't get it to work driving through darkest areas with no street lights.


Light assist switches the high beams on above 37mph. Light switch must be in auto position and the turn signal lever push forward.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

bludevilx said:


> Hey cplus. The auto rear tilt function only works if you have the mirror adjust knob pointed to the right and the auto highbeam feature has to be activated by using obdeleven or vcds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


When adjusting the knob pointed to the right still doesn't do anything. I'm not sure why you would need to do that since this feature has it's own settings in the Settings section. 

Regarding the high beams, the SEL P / Execline comes with this feature. You shouldn't have to use OBDeleven. 

Thanks,


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*DesertFox* said:


> Light assist switches the high beams on above 37mph. Light switch must be in auto position and the turn signal lever push forward.


So, if he had just bothered to read the OM, all would have been good.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Light assist switches the high beams on above 37mph. Light switch must be in auto position and the turn signal lever push forward.


After I pushed the signal lever forward, I got the auto high beam icon in the dash. I'm sure it will work now. Thanks. 

Now to figure out the mirror auto tilt in reverse.


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

cplus71 said:


> When adjusting the knob pointed to the right still doesn't do anything. I'm not sure why you would need to do that since this feature has it's own settings in the Settings section.
> 
> Regarding the high beams, the SEL P / Execline comes with this feature. You shouldn't have to use OBDeleven.
> 
> Thanks,


Says in the instructions manual that it has to be pointed to the right. Other than that I'm not sure

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

cplus71 said:


> When adjusting the knob pointed to the right still doesn't do anything. I'm not sure why you would need to do that since this feature has it's own settings in the Settings section.
> 
> Regarding the high beams, the SEL P / Execline comes with this feature. You shouldn't have to use OBDeleven.
> 
> Thanks,


I had the same issue before. I adjusted the passenger side mirror for reversing but never set it to a memory button. 

You will have to set your passenger side mirror to the position you want when reversing and then when it is all set you have to set it to what ever memory button you want. Once that is all set and you reverse you have to make sure the side mirror knob is on pointed to the right mirror.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Have you read the manual on this? It's all in there.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Have you read the manual on this? It's all in there.


I'm sure it is. I was going to read it, but then my son threw it out by mistake. 

Didn't think you need to do all this on top of it being selected in settings. 

I'll try it out.

Thanks,


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here u go. Terrible it got thrown out...I'd see about getting another ..v. useful.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Here u go. Terrible it got thrown out...I'd see about getting another ..v. useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I got it to work.


----------

